
Lulzsec/gn0sis/AnonOps dox'd - shii
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=iVujX4TR
======
trotsky
Hmm

    
    
      * mentions HBGary a lot
      * focuses on people who have been previously associated with the HBGary hack
      * shows special disdain for kayla and sabu & seems to be personally offended
      * likes to link people to their social networking profiles
      * only non-skiddie name mentioned is Barr's
      * obviously works (worked?) in infosec
      * previously in the military? (ALPHA MIKE FOXTROT = Adios Mother Fuckers)
    

Gee, I wonder who the author might be...

~~~
thadeus_venture
Wonder if the spelling mistakes are strategically placed then. Or does Mr.
Barr really spell that way. He's like a 40+ year old married guy.

~~~
thadeus_venture
OT: There another comment here by trotsky here and now it's gone without a
[deleted] placeholder, and I have show dead on. Just curious, I guess there is
a perm delete admin functionality? Also didn't seem worthy of deletion..

~~~
mcav
While I wouldn't be surprised if it got deleted, if you elect to delete your
own post, there's no placeholder left behind if there's no reply.

------
nyellin
For lack of a better explanation, is it crazy to consider the possibility
lulzsec released this themselves? Hack innocents, preferably script kiddies
from 4chan, install evidence on their systems, and walk away through the
smoke.

~~~
ricefield
They're not that good.

------
laurelaib
yeah lets put random peoples names in a pastebin and claim they are 3
different groups all rolled into one. I just write articles, and sometimes
people get upset by them. its probably Barr because i wrote those crowdleaks
articles about him ,he also had his pet lawyer threaten me.

------
tlrobinson
Reading the Laurelai/NA cap about the FBI raid made me wonder if anyone ever
tries to reverse-bug the FBI by hiding bugs in HDDs and other equipment prone
to seizure...

~~~
Duff
In the first 10 minutes of forensics class, they start stressing that you
never work on original equipment -- always from copies.

So a "bug" in a HDD would just hear all of the fascinating conversation that
takes place in an evidence locker.

------
dhjskdh
There are some odd problems with this document:

1) The timeline in the beginning is incorrect. #11 shows Laurelai was part of
the HBGary attack. Yet in the #hq logs, Sabu had no idea who Laurelai was (and
raged on him/her pretty hard). 2) Kayla is the only member that the A Team
does not dox. However, the Laurelai/NA conversation contains a reference to
the Xyrix = Kayla idea (which is referenced in many other places). Xyrix'
denials are weak.

~~~
laurelaib
Yeah FYI sabu and topiary hate me, and im pretty sure Aaron Barr is behind
this nonsense, oh and the logs of me are made up, i think ill sue Mr. Barr.

~~~
jsprinkles
Never spoken to a lawyer I take it. Free legal advice: stop typing. An hour
ago. "I think I'll sue" = I've never consulted legal counsel.

If I were you I would be laying low instead of registering on every site
discussing you and writing stuff like this. Specifically to HN we don't really
care about intra-kiddie drama and if you are genuinely considering legal
action you've already screwed your case in a lot of ways.

------
burgerbrain
Has anyone checked out those PGP files? Don't really feel like doing it
myself, considering the likely unsavory nature of the author of this document
(barr...).

~~~
jackolas
I love how whoever wrote this managed to use GPG/PGP wrong.

~~~
burgerbrain
Yeah, it seems to have been used as a makeshift uuencode...

Also, I find the 'MingW32' version string to be somewhat interesting.

------
sliverstorm
I am currently imagining the icy thrill running down their spines if these
guys fingered them properly...

------
zitterbewegung
I don't see how anyone can actually trust this leak though. How can we verify
if this information is legitimate?

~~~
Pentel
I wondered that until today when I read through their logs and Tweets and even
studied their ASCII. I wondered why within 5 days they were stating they would
be releasing troves of government documents to releasing what seemed to be
someone’s trash can from their desktop with random stuff from 2009-present.
They then went from the LULZ boat to a machine Gun and EFFING the police with
Anarchy and reaching out to anyone to join. They were running out of low
hanging fruit as the doc stated, this of course is my opinion =).

From 5 days, "were releasing everything" and telling the president to wear a
shoe on his head and they would quit.

To, this is 50th day, have some junk, we're out!!

------
dekz
> 20:25 <Laurelai> want me to be an informant on account im everywhere and
> iwas in the army

No honour amongst thieves eh.

~~~
shii
Interestingly, if you search through the reddit account for a user with the
exact same name and capitalization, s/he appears in some threads as very
vocal, defensive, and at times revealing about Lulzsec, topiary, sabu, and
others. Check em out.

~~~
laurelaib
yes, im very vocal, and i have nothing to do with these groups, i have just
written articles about them and other people, and its _she_ thank you very
much.

~~~
notgregg
You keep forgetting to mention your close personal relationship to Kayla. Or
how you work for Wikileaks.

------
ZoFreX
I find it amusing that they call Lulzsec out for being childish, then think
it's relevant to post the personal information of some dude's sister (and cry
"LESBOZ!!!" because she's married to another girl).

Reddit has rules against posting personal information. Does this website not?
I really have little interest in websites that think it's ok to spread
people's personal data. Weren't we mad at Sony and Lulzsec for allowing that
sort of thing to happen?

~~~
Jach
Do you mean PasteBin or HN? If you mean HN, this isn't spreading anything,
it's linking to it. And if the community had a problem with linking to the
contents, it would have been flagged to death already.

I agree the childish aspect of it all is amusing, but it's not unexpected.

~~~
ZoFreX
I think everyone who upvotes this, or links to it, or spreads it, is a giant
hypocrite.

------
cantbecool
That was a horrible yet interesting read at the same time. The PGP keys
deceived me into thinking there was more content then there really was.

What does the author mean by bounce in the document, take over a machine and
proxy themselves with it? I'm confused.

~~~
pero
Bouncing, interpreted strictly, refers to masking your IP on IRC by going
through a different host which is running such software (bnc). It is widely
used innocuously.

I suppose it can also encompass alternative ways of hiding your IP by going
through separate machines, but I think the author of the document would have
said so explicitly considering he's used proper terminology elsewhere ("vpn",
"proxy").

~~~
cantbecool
Thanks, pero, for the succinct and informative response. Do you have an email?
I searched "eychqu" and found a web design firm based in Toronto. I'm assuming
you run it?

------
krashidov
I don't know if any of the identities are real. The Sabu guy's alleged name
has been out for a while now, and after some googling it all goes back to some
weird site: backtracesecurity.com

Until we get some arrests I wouldn't be particularly excited over this.

------
16s
So how do they identify people who have no facebook account or facebook
friends? That seemed to be the main focus of identifying people.

------
callmeed
What is a busy box?

~~~
retrogradeorbit
<http://busybox.net/>

Used in some consumer embedded gear running linux.

or maybe not?

~~~
Splines
It's used in OpenWrt and probably most (if not all) of the FOSS router
firmwares out there.

------
Keyframe
How is this (if we presume it's true) possible without deep infiltration? If
that's the case, wouldn't the guy that exposed them be a perpetrator too?

------
bromagosa
They seem to be pretty good at computers, I don't see why they can't learn how
to spell.

------
ulvund
Drama

------
retrogradeorbit
you're, not your.

edit: desides? How old is the author, I wonder? It all sounds very
'schoolyard'.

~~~
xtal
> It all sounds very 'schoolyard'.

Welcome to "hacking."

~~~
shii
I think it's funny how someone who's been here for a month is welcoming
someone who's been here for 1100+ days to "hacking". I agree though, it does
sound quite schoolyard. The spelling and grammar mistakes don't help with the
pathos of whoever 'A Team' is. I just posted this since I thought it was
interesting how quickly Lulzsec has said bye bye after declaring war and more
dumps every week with 'a big one' coming just this upcoming Monday. Saw this
floating on /r/netsec so I thought to share it here.

~~~
mishmash
>I think it's funny how someone who's been here for a month is welcoming
someone who's been here for 1100+ days to "hacking".

Some day you'll discover alt accounts, and on that day you will feel like a
god.

~~~
shii
Who's to say this is my main account? ;)

My original account on HN is over 1500 days old now. I left that and used
another which is about 800 days old for awhile. Now I'm shii and a few other
people for a little while longer.

~~~
palish
Why?

~~~
shii
Sticking to one persona, especially one tied to the IRL you becomes annoying
and restrictive. Much more freeing to openly speak your mind and be able to
say things without every thought and action being traced back to one identity.

~~~
palish
I've felt the same way, at times. I know things which are both interesting and
counter-intuitive about the game industry.

But the information is inexorably tied with my identity, so I've concluded
it's more prudent to have secrets and to allow the vocal uninformed to remain
ignorant. In the end, it doesn't matter, and they probably wouldn't believe
you anyway.

------
shareme
What is more ironic?

1\. The gross miss spelling in the post 2\. That Mr Barr could not catch
somewhat beginner hackers

~~~
rorrr
> _The gross miss spelling in the post_

"Misspelling" is the word you're looking for.

------
Pentel
What Interests me is, who capped all the logs. In a room with four ops and 4
non ops, unless it was server admin?

~~~
jalada
What about snagging someone's log files?

~~~
Pentel
The person's name was [RADACATED] out when talked to or about. The mentioned
the person as very quiet but that was good for collecting INTEL, which prolly
means they were doing counter INTEL.

------
leon_
Didn't the kid have a spell checker or did he just want to sound l33t?

Usually I'm not a grammar nazi (english isn't my first language so I
understand the curse of engrish) but this is just annoying to read.

------
dolvlo
These guys sound pretty butthurt

------
sabat
Boring.

The problem with these tards is that they lack the discretion to find
interesting problems to tackle. So: they pick on weaklings like Sony.

Real grown-ups find good problems to solve and, well, solve them. A lot of
those guys profit from them.

I hope that the lolsec guys eventually realize that there's more to gain from
helping the world than from hurting it.

~~~
saulrh
The fact that Sony is a weakling _is_ a problem, and I suspect that LulzSec is
doing their level best to solve that problem. If the world comes out minus
some internet filters and plus stronger corporate internet security, they've
helped.

~~~
sabat
_The fact that Sony is a weakling is a problem_

It is _a_ problem, sure.

 _LulzSec is doing their level best to solve that problem_

No, they're just committing random acts of vandalism.

~~~
saulrh
Sure. Random acts of vandalism end up all over the news, affected companies'
stock crashes because simple random vandalism is _highly effective_ ,
companies improve security to avoid becoming a target and losing money. In
other words, "doing their level best to solve that problem."

------
tathagatadg
Their last tweet is 5 hours back ... wonder if there will be anymore lulz
there ...

~~~
shii
Actually sabu is still tweeting and him and others are still active on their
different irc channels.

------
awm
I don't know about the validity of this, but that skull and cross bones was
pretty fun.

------
antihero
I did actually ask Lulzsec to hack my site. They never got back.

------
dustingetz
I read the whole thing, for some lulz search laurelai then incremental search
fbi lol

------
SeoxyS
I personally applaud the unmasking of the internet's anonymous. Maybe once
they realize they're not truly anonymous, they'll stop with their appalling
behavior. What they're doing exemplifies everything that is wrong with our
sensationalist, power-hungry and generally corrupted culture.

This kind of mob-trolling behavior is not ok, and prosecuting perpetrators to
the full extend of the law ought to set a nice example.

I'm all for free speech, and blowing the whistle. But this is much too far,
and honestly, anarchy isn't any better than a police state.

~~~
nyellin
The paste has an anonymous author.

~~~
SeoxyS
Point well taken. I would've been happier with, say, the FBI being behind the
unmasking.

